# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Free maps / Interactive map for Tabletop games such as Pathfinder / D&D

## Findo

Hello!

I created a Interactive map for tabletop games such as Pathfinder and D&D.
You'll need a t.v. build into a table, or a beamer aimed at a table or something alike. 

I've used this forum a lot, to find textures etc. So thanks to everyone on this forum that was kind enough to share some of those
awesome textures! It made me decide to share this interactive map pack aswell.

It started out with just the town.(Free haven) I wanted a home town for my PC's. Where they could store items, visit shops to sell/buy, work their craft, and start of on new adventures.
It slowely spread to having a surrounding aswell. At the moment it has the following:

- a town with 44 accesible buildings. There are dialogs, shops, mini games, a fortuneteller, player houses, etc.

- Outside of freehaven there are another 47 maps with forests, swamp, graveyard, mountain, caves, etc 

- There is another storyline (1000 doors) with an additional 15 maps accesible if you embark on a ship out of freehaven harbour.

- All stories are included, though you might just want to come up with your own stories. 

Anyway you can check out a preview at:
Preview video Free haven [spoiler alert]

And you can download it at kickass torrents,
Just search for "Free haven"

----------


## cyderak

Hey Findo,

Do you have a Drop Box or Mega Upload account you could just post a download link to instead of torrent sites?

----------


## Bogie

Great looking maps, incredible amount of work, and a ton of my mapping elements.

----------

